# Waxstock - thanks and photos...



## Shiny

Big thanks to everyone involved in Waxstock 2019. We had a great show, this one was the best yet and we were busy most of the day.

We had a great spot as part of the PVD/Pro-Detailer stand opposite the main stage.

Well done to everyone who had cars on display at the show, there were some lovely and well looked after motors.

I took a few pics with my phone but am having trouble uploading them, imgur keeps freezing half way through. I've uploaded the pics to our FB page and hopefully you can see them there -

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Coversure.Swindon/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2376957132391406


----------

